# Possible to set 32-bit program to use more than  4gb on x64 Windows with > 4gb RAM?



## pditty8811 (Aug 19, 2016)

I am aware of the large address aware program:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/large-address-aware.112556/page-13

As far as I understand it this sets the 32-bit app to use more than 2gb. I have tested this and it works, however the 32-bit app can still use NO MORE than about 3.5-3.8 gb.

I have games that are in 32-bit, and use alot of ram because of mods. They crash when I run the game with large address aware after memory usage over 3.8gb.

I have 16gb RAM on my Windows 7 x64. So how can I change a 32-bit program to use more RAM than 3.5-3.8gb? I don't have access to the source code of the game.

Thanks.


----------



## SithLord (Aug 19, 2016)

Short answer: with only a 32-bit address, a 32-bit app is only able to use  2^32 bits of memory, just like a 64-bit can use 2^64.

if you require a long answer it will have to wait until after work, or another member can fill in the gaps


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 19, 2016)

There is no long answer.  Even with PAE (Physical Address extension) it can't access more than 4GBs per process.

What he's asking for would require a 64-bit recompile.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> What he's asking for would require a 64-bit recompile.


This.  There is no 3rd party route to make it go higher than what you're seeing.  The developer would have to convert the application to 64-bit.


----------



## slozomby (Aug 19, 2016)

the app has to be coded with PAE extensions if not it will never see more than 4


----------

